# Rogers Fido tethering 3.0



## matrix35 (Oct 12, 2007)

for those interested:

Working Rogers Tethering under 3.0 -- Carrier bundle attached


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

have you gotten it to work?


----------



## matrix35 (Oct 12, 2007)

yep


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

Has Rogers said anything about tethering since the iPhone 3.0 was announced? I'm sure most carriars will clarify their position with official tethering coming into play. The users and usage will increase since you no longer have to be part of the jailbreaking community.

Any announcements yet?


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

thank god I kept my 6GB data plan!!


----------



## matrix35 (Oct 12, 2007)

what I know is data is data for rogers.

that's what the data dept from rogers told me.

I used to tether through the iphone when jailbreaked and I didn't get any surprises on my bill.


----------



## Rogers (Mar 17, 2009)

No official word from Rogers. Since the official launch of 3.0 is still far away... the powers that be will see if they can generate income through tethering. Rogers will most likely not allow tethering unless there was enough competitive pressure to make it a value positioning service.

But word of caution... once they notice a huge spike in everyone's bandwidth consumption then everyone's parade may be rained upon. :O


----------



## matrix35 (Oct 12, 2007)

yea I guess you have a point there. But since I'm paying for 6GB, I should get 6GB.

in any case, time will tell


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

matrix35 said:


> yea I guess you have a point there. But since I'm paying for 6GB, I should get 6GB.
> 
> in any case, time will tell


You would think that, however most other carriers charge you extra for the ability to tether. So you need the data plan + the tether package. It's just another ploy to make more money of the customer.

I hope Rogers doesn't take that route. I'm a little sceptical of using tethering unless they have an official stance. I would just hate to be one of the first to get a surprise on their bill.


----------



## Rogers (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'd definitely like to see us leading in this regard, but since this would be a potential revenue stream... I wouldn't be surprised if we went the route of charging for the tethering option. 

Alamarco, I'm with you on not wanting to get a surprise!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Rogers said:


> Yeah, I'd definitely like to see us leading in this regard, but since this would be a potential revenue stream... I wouldn't be surprised if we went the route of charging for the tethering option.
> 
> Alamarco, I'm with you on not wanting to get a surprise!


the thing that i don't understand is that many other plans specifically say no tethering correct? while the 6gb one does not. so my question, is that if tethering is positioned as an add-on to ALL plans, including the 6gb one, could customers not complain that it is in breach of the original agreement?


----------



## Rogers (Mar 17, 2009)

That I don't know...

Because at this point what Rogers will do is all just speculation. It could be that tethering becomes a paid option for all other plans except the 6Gb plan... but they may not advertise the "tether-ability" of the 6Gb plan, since it is a no longer advertised plan.

Where we are right now, it's all just guesses until Rogers takes an official stance and that may be only when the 3.0 makes it out. Since we are all expecting a new version of the iPhone to come out as well, that may add more levels of complexity into the mix.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Currently with Rogers if you have like a BlackBerry you can tether with no extra fee's it just takes off your bucket O' Data. So i would think unless rogers wanted a ****-ton of pissed off iphone customers they would just allow tethering with the iphone.


----------



## scandals (Oct 9, 2007)

Rogers stated a while ago that tethering is permitted. There will be a huge backlash if they don't support the iPhone 3.0 tethering option with existing plans.

Rogers extends iPhone prices, revamps data plans


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

scandals said:


> Rogers stated a while ago that tethering is permitted. There will be a huge backlash if they don't support the iPhone 3.0 tethering option with existing plans.
> 
> Rogers extends iPhone prices, revamps data plans


Hmm. Something seems too good to be true here. I see an updated stance on this in my future. Hehe.


----------

